# NC beekeepers



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

How many here are from NC?


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I bee here. From Grifton, near Kinston.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

And I'm in Williston--in the original Downeast


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

I live close to Winston-Salem.


----------



## John Buckner (Mar 27, 2003)

Spruce Pine.
ToeCane Beekeepers,McDowell Honey Bee Chapter and NCBA.
Honey flow doesn't start up here till around Mothers Day.


----------



## athiker (May 31, 2003)

Lincolnton represented!


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm from Julian which is right close to Greensboro.


----------



## 2hives (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm from Mebane, which is north central NC. (Alamance County)


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Just an aside.
The honeyflow is definately on in the Piedmont Triad area. The girls are hard at work filling up my supers.
Also, the report of the first swarm was received this past weekend.

Kurt


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm in the RTP area. 

Kurt - what are your bees bringing in? Tulip Poplar hasn't started blooming yet (at least not in north Raleigh). Crimson clover is just beginning to bloom.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Looks like at least 3 different clovers should be in bloom.
See what you think. http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/piedmont.htm 

Kurt


----------



## 5TR-Apiary (May 6, 2003)

Hi, I am from Carthage, NC.. in the Sandhills--south of Raleigh.


----------



## Tvillebeekeeper (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi, I am from Thomasville, NC


----------



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone from around the charlotte area have any luck? Swarms? Making honey yet?

btt


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

Mountain area represented here, 35 miles west of Asheville.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Wish I had a few hives in the city of Greensboro. Just spent some time working through some hives there and all hives (packages started March 27) were drawing comb and bringing in large quantities of nectar. One package had already drawn 1 deep and 2 mediums completely and filled them out with lots of honey. Much of it was already capped.
If weather cooperates, this could be a good year!


----------



## Spoon (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I am interested in getting into beekeeping once my family and I move into our new home outside of Sanford, NC. I have been in lurk mode for serveral months reading and learning.
Spoon


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Come on board Spoon!
A great hobby that will really challenge you.
If you wait too much longer, you may want to wait until the spring of next year.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks!
I am planning on starting next spring. This will give me more time to read up on things, find some other local beekeepers in my area, join the local beekeeping group. This will also give me some time to scrounge up some material for building some TBH, which is the route I would like to go.
I have learned a bunch so far!! Everyone here is great!
Spoon


----------



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

Here in Stanley, NC the popular and blackberries are starting to bloom. Anybody else starting to see any kind of flow?


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

Tulip poplar in bloom here. 1 hive has got almost 2 supers filled. If I can keep the bees from swarming I think that this is going to be a good year.


----------



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

Everything seems to be going good here. Poplar in bloom, blackberries, and clover. Going to check them soon to see how their doing. How about everyone else?


----------



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

How is everybody doing so far this spring? My bees are very busy, but havent filled the super yet. Had a few problems, but still hopefull. If I dont get anything down here off the poplar at least i still have the chance for mountain sourwood. Is anybody else having problems or is just me???


----------



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

btt


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

The flow is on, but the bees do not seem to be doing much. I believe that the flow must have been hindered some from the dry conditions.
Looks like another bummer of a year.


----------



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

Where I'm at it's going to be a good year. I've got 3 hives with 11 supers divided among the 3 according to their strength. 1 hive has seven full supers on it now. Wed. I had to put a super of foundation on that hive. From here on out all I've got are supers full of foundation. Now it's wait and see how many supers of foundation they will draw until the flow ends.

[This message has been edited by dp (edited May 14, 2004).]


----------

